# Blew fridge, furnace etc when useing generator transfer switch



## Stronghold1981 (Jul 12, 2021)

Useing a generator transfer switch. I used a 5000 honda last December with auto idle. I blew the board in ferness and fridge. I picked up a new generac 5500 with no auto idle. Power went out again so I switched to gen and blew my fridge, furnace, hot water and dining room lights went super bright


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Have you learned anything yet? It is PAINFULLY obvous that you do not know what your doing.


----------



## Stronghold1981 (Jul 12, 2021)

I did not do install


----------



## Wire2Wire (Nov 20, 2016)

Stronghold1981 said:


> I did not do install


Um....maybe start by calling an Electrician!

Like really..


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@Stronghold1981 we can help you out with this over at our sister site on www.DIYChatroom.com.
This site is the pros only site. 

Thanks for your understanding and good luck with your problem.
This thread is closed.


----------

